# Maureen E



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

I am a retired British Expat. who has lived in Arizona, U.S.A. for the past 20 years. My husband and I are now interested in leaving here and relocating to The Silver Coast, Portugal. We are interested to find out if any Americans live in this region, and if they successfully shipped personal belongings from America to Portugal. Also, we would like to be in contact with British people who made the commitment to buy in portugal.
We have experience of living in other countries, i.e. Tanzania, Libya, etc.

Thank you for any news
Maureen E


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Maureen,
We have a few Americans coming into the store we run on the Silver coast. They are mainly Portuguese Americans though. There was a thread on here last week about someone in your situation and I think they decided to ship to the UK and then import them to here tax free.


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

*Americans/British Silver Coast*



silvers said:


> Hi Maureen,
> We have a few Americans coming into the store we run on the Silver coast. They are mainly Portuguese Americans though. There was a thread on here last week about someone in your situation and I think they decided to ship to the UK and then import them to here tax free.


Thanks Silvers for the info. Can I ask you, is your store the British one in Tornado? just curious, I was in there on my last visit in September.,. It would be nice to meet people who have the same experience as us. I don't think many Portuguese live in Arizona, they tend to be further north or in Canada.
Maureen E


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Maureen, yes it is. I am not sure about where the Americans come from, I will ask them when I see them next.
Good luck
James


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

*American/British Maureen E*



silvers said:


> Hi Maureen, yes it is. I am not sure about where the Americans come from, I will ask them when I see them next.
> Good luck
> James


Thanks James, love to meet them wherever they are from, and of course, British people who have made the move to discover how they like their new country. We are quite excited about coming back in February and have rented an apartment in Sao martinho for two months so we can have a good look at property.

Best regards, Maureen E


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

Maureen E said:


> I am a retired British Expat. who has lived in Arizona, U.S.A. for the past 20 years. My husband and I are now interested in leaving here and relocating to The Silver Coast, Portugal. We are interested to find out if any Americans live in this region, and if they successfully shipped personal belongings from America to Portugal. Also, we would like to be in contact with British people who made the commitment to buy in portugal.
> We have experience of living in other countries, i.e. Tanzania, Libya, etc.
> 
> Thank you for any news
> Maureen E


Hi Maureen E,
We bought a house here 6 years ago as a holiday home then bought a business here 2 years ago and moved over permanently from Cambridge, UK.
Still loving every minute of it !
Had breakfast on the terrace this morning in warm sunshine !
Not bad for mid November !!

You will love Portugal !


----------



## Maureen E (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Jamesie,

I am so encouraged by your reply. I hope John and I can manage to sell our Arizona home, which we love, but having made the decision to move back to Europe we were in need of reassuring that we had chosen good. We visited last summer, and will return in February. We already booked our flight Phoenix/London/Lisbon direct and will rent in Sao martinho whilst looking around.

Thank you,

Bst Regards Maureen E


----------

